# table pedestals



## bcar60 (Jan 28, 2006)

I am looking for two dining table pedestals.I live in southwestern Ontario.I found what I'm looking for on the Rockler website unfinished oak pedestals.I'm wondering if anyone knows of someone in Canada that offers something similar.I't would cost roughly 150.00. dollars more to ship them from the U.S.with duty,broker fee and shipping.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Another site you might try is Van *****. Restoration hardware, table legs, aprons, stretchers... they have more variety than any other site I have viewed.


----------

